# Bild um ein Zylinder legen



## Cheefrocker (9. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen! 
Kann man in Java ein Bild(jpg) um ein Zylinder legen, und diesen dran drehen lassen?


----------



## dieta (9. Okt 2006)

Dazu brauchst du schon mehr als JavaScript. Da könntest du mit einem Applet und Java3D arbeiten.


----------



## Cheefrocker (9. Okt 2006)

würde dieses Script dann auf jeden Rechner laufen ohne spezielle Bibliotheken? 

Oder wäre das in Flash eher realisierbar?! 

Danke für die Antworten!


----------

